# Installing really old Carmen Sandiego game



## ACupOfCoffee

I'm trying to play my old copy of Where in the USA is Carmen Sandiego? The game identifies itself as the MPC version, but I think it's properly the deluxe CD version. It's supposed to run in Windows 3.1 and 95. I used to run it all the time in Windows 95 and then Millennium. I've got sort of a complex setup. I'm running the 64-bit version of Windows 7 Home Premium. I've got Virtual PC 2007 loaded on that. Inside the VM I loaded DOS 5, then upgraded it to 6.22 and finally loaded Windows 3.1. Got all that?

No matter what I do, when I try to install the game it tells me I don't have enough memory available. Windows says that over 200,000 KB are free, which is more than enough for this game. It's minimum requirement is 8MB.

I downloaded a DOS version of this game and can play it in DOSBox, but it's not quite the same. My copy has a much larger soundtrack. I'm not sure if it's because my copy is on CD, or is for Windows. I loaded Win3.1 in DOSBox, but the mouse and sound don't work, but my CD was able to install.

I tried loading Windows 95 and even Windows 98 (first ed.) in the VM, but they just told me that the installer is not a valid Win 32 application. I didn't think it was, because it can run in Win3.1. That means it's 16-bit, right?

After that failure I went back to 3.1. What can I do to get this game working? I don't want to have to get an old computer just so I can play this one game. Other than that, I'll try anything. Please don't be afraid to suggest something that could screw up my 3.1 install, because I can easily wipe the VM and reinstall it in 15 minutes.


----------



## Wrench97

Have you tried installing in Win7 using compatibility mode and giving Admin privileges?
Right click on the installer .exe select properties, on the compatibility tab put a tic in Run this program in compatibility mode for, then select win 98 from the list, at the bottom put a tic in the box "Run this program as an administrator" click apply, and see if it will install.


----------



## ACupOfCoffee

I went ahead and tried Compatibility Mode. No dice. I set it to Win95, 256 colors, 640x480, and run as administrator. It told me that it was not a valid Win32 application. I expected as much, as I'm pretty sure the game's 16-bit.

Should I try it in Wine on my Ubuntu machine?


----------



## Wrench97

Wine's worth a shot, but I'm not sure if it will support 16 bit...............


----------



## ACupOfCoffee

Well, it almost worked. I set Wine to Win95 and it told me it couldn't find shell.dll. Same thing as 3.1. Copied shell.dll from Wine's system32 folder to its system and WINDOWS folders and the installer actually ran, but it sits there after it copies most of the files. ARGH! This is getting frustrating.


----------



## bwolfje

Hi,

heres what i found about this game and win7:

"there are two game flavors included: a 16-bit and a 32-bit game. The 16-bit version will not work on a 64-bit Windows (unless you use some emulator). The 32-bit version should work, like any other 32-bit software. Are you sure you didn't confound it with the incompatible 16-bit version?"

You could check if it has a 32bit version on the disc also.


----------



## ACupOfCoffee

There's only one installer. I know it won't work in Win 7 anyway, because it crashed when I tried to play it a long time ago in XP. How can I get over the "not enough memory" error in the virtual machine?


----------



## littlepetel

I have just now managed to get "Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego (Deluxe)" to run in a Windows XP virtual machine (on a 64 bit Win7 Pro machine), by running in compatibility mode for Win95, 256 colors, 640 by 480 resolution. However, it ran so slowly that it wasn't usable... I too enjoyed this game, taught my children a lot of geography over the years


----------



## BuchanaJ

I just installed the original PC version of Where in the USA is Carmen San Diego, MS-DOS version 2.2 (1991) on XP running in an Oracle VM Virtual Box inside of Windows 7 Professional, SP1. 
The program runs fine except there is no sound. Basically, I just copied the CarmenUSA folder from my PC into the C:\ drive Games folder of the Virtual Box.
I also installed Where in Time, Where in the World, Where in Europe, Where in America's Past, Where in Space, Where in the USA Deluxe and Where in the World Deluxe.
America's Past, Where in Space, USA Deluxe (slow-mo), all have sound but World Deluxe does not run.


----------



## RockmasteR

try dosbox

a tutorial can be found on the website


----------



## Khardiss

I realize this is a very old post but I thought someone might run into this problem again in the future.

The "not enough memory" error is actually a misnomer. The actual error is that there is too much memory. The old 16-bit version of the game doesn't support 200mb of memory. Reconfigure your VM to use a lower amount. I think that it will work if you lower it to either 16mb or 32mb (I haven't had to do this in years, so I may be wrong about the number; experiment with lowering the amount of RAM until you find the correct amount it works with).

SOURCE: I used to work tech support for this product way back when and this was a common problem.


----------



## koala

Thanks for posting, and welcome to TSF. :smile:


----------

